# Happy Birthday Longgun



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

OOO°)OOENJOY!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday sir!!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Happy birthday Longgun!!! Here's a picture from yesterday. I hope you get a birthday Sitka today!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Longgun!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

This Sitka and throw in some Barrow goldeneyes, Surf Scoters and some Haliquins and I'd say he had a pretty good birthday!


----------

